# Froggy Feed Time Photo for Inny



## rodentrancher (Mar 9, 2005)

Here's a pic for you Inny. Cheers Chezza . Hope I've got it right. Just trying out my skills(or lack of) with new camera. LOL!

http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

Dont click, just view!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

RR, that was done by opening the pic in another window, right clicking on the picture then going to the last option in the right click menu (properties) then highlighting the address of the photo which was http://www.aussiepythons.com/albums/rodentrancher/DSCN0014.jpg then copying and pasting that after



and it will automatically show the photo like in my post.


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks Alan


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 9, 2005)

Like this?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

Here is what the properties screen looks like, and the address that you need to copy and place inbetween



so the pic comes up straight on the page like i did it.


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 9, 2005)

grrrr!


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 9, 2005)

Double Grrrrrr!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

Ok RR, here is a step by step tutorial. 

open this http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php .
Right click on the picture. 
Click on properties. 
Copy the address similar to the one i have highlighted in the properties pic i posted. 
Type this 
Paste the address of the pic after [img]
then type after the pics address. 
Click submit, 
and voila, instant pic on page!!


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 9, 2005)

Waaaaaa!! It won't bloody do it. Even with your great instructions


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 9, 2005)

its his instructions that are the problem lol


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 9, 2005)

Shermy, you forgot to tell me to hold down control key and hit the c key to copy the highlighted thingy. LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

There you go, just as i typed!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

rodentrancher said:


> Shermy, you forgot to tell me to hold down control key and hit the c key to copy the highlighted thingy. LOL



I assumed you knew that you can right click on the highlighted text and chose "copy" then right click again when you are ready to put the text there and chose paste. Easier than using the keyboard!!! 

But, assumption is one of the worst enemies!!!


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 9, 2005)

Aha, well there you go. Never assume that I know these things shermy. LOL. I'm a novice here.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 9, 2005)

told u it was his instructions


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 9, 2005)

Yey You did it Cheryl !!!


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 9, 2005)

yeehaaaa! :lol:


----------



## instar (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks Chez, lovely pic, Ive been busting to see. Love how ya got em lined up for dinner lol
do you hand feed em? mine hop about here n there, i gotta chase em to hand feed most times.
Great lil critters arnt they, they look good. thanks for all the trouble you went to ta post it.


----------



## Wrasse (Mar 10, 2005)

That is so cool


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 10, 2005)

Yeah they all line up and wait to be fed. We hand feed em. That was a bit rare having them all sit there together at once.


----------



## tourett (Mar 10, 2005)

It looks like they get fed regularly. :lol: :lol: 
Tourett


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 4, 2005)

Tourett, I feed da froggies 2 to 3 times a week, mainly on Woodies. Now and again they get a Pink mouse, and an occasional Cricket. We try not to overdo the feeding as we know they can get obese with too much. They are all sitting there tonight, waiting, waiting! But tomorrow night is the go, they have to wait. Cheers Chezza


----------



## indicus (Apr 4, 2005)

Love the line- up photo....their such guts, any excuse for food....i took this photo last night of one in particular thats alway's in the roach container. I was feeding snakes and turned around to get the mouse and well, like he needs it... but wasnt willing to trade it for a smaller one....poor photo but shows what a pig cross frog looks like...


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 4, 2005)

That's wicked man,i love it,he's a chubby little fella that one!!


----------



## indicus (Apr 4, 2005)

Should not be.....unhealthy thats for sure....have to keep him out of the roachs, as well as watching your back when feeding snakes after dark :shock: ....diets in order


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 4, 2005)

nah pump him up and see how big he gets,still got a lota growing in him yet


----------



## Already_Gone (Apr 4, 2005)

how hard are froggies to keep anyway, been thinking about it for ages... what size tank would be cool etc...


----------



## indicus (Apr 4, 2005)

Pending how many?, but a pair or trio etc, would be fine in a stardard aqurium.....providing its humid and moist and their fed and cleaned regular, you shouldnt have a problem....I've seen some brillant set-ups, mock-rock, logs, moss, pebbles, greenery and a pond....looks great, Let your imagination go, you can really create a top exhibit. Something the whole family can enjoy.....


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 4, 2005)

I knew a gtf would take a opinkie but never would've thought they'd go something that size,he is a guts isn't he!!!That pic's a beauty,i bet someone would love something like that in a book :idea:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 4, 2005)

i used to feed my gtfs mice and fuzzy rats regularly,untill the things got overweight,,that was 12 yrs ago,,and i still have the same gtfs,but now they only eat mice..mabye one every 3 weeks,and hundreds of crickets,mealworms and moths,does anyone know what the oldest a gtf has gotten to in captivity..
baz


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 4, 2005)

Found this with a Google Search. " The species is long-lived and the oldest recorded captive frog died at 23 years of age."


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 4, 2005)

thanks rr,ive had mine for about 10 yrs so we got a few yrs left then
baz


----------



## indicus (Apr 4, 2005)

Awesome,..i'd believe it..fat, green, old with little respect for household furnishings, pee'ed, down the front of the computer, and looks rather content...


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 4, 2005)

feeding time in west africa with these goliath frogs would get expensive after a while 
lol
bazmo


----------



## indicus (Apr 4, 2005)

Imagine that, the wifes dreaded cat would be...gone, what a monster!!!


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 4, 2005)

Imagiine if cane toads grew to that size...you'd find it kinda hard playing golf with one :wink:


----------



## instar (Apr 4, 2005)

Anthony Stimpson has a pair 21 yrs old Baz! key apparently is not overfeeding! pinkies and mice put a strain on internal organs, shorten lifespan, not too often.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 4, 2005)

thanks inny
these guys are eating machines, id like to see a pic of anthony stimpsons,or any big old gtf
baz


----------



## spooky (Apr 4, 2005)

We only feed ours once a week (obviously when they were babies they were fed every day). They will eat about four or five woodies and after that they just put their heads down and will no way eat any more! If we go to feed them more often they just don't want them! About once every 3 months I'll give them a pinkie mouse! And they are all hand fed so that we know that they all got some.I just love em!!!!!


----------



## earthmother (Apr 4, 2005)

What a cute line up. Little rocks with feet.
lol
And that hilarious fatty frog eating. lol. I want frogs but because so many different ones hop into the house when they can or hang on the windows, Moth doesn't see the point of keeping one.
But we've got a creek and a pond, so they stay around.


----------



## Menagerie (May 18, 2005)

Geez you must be quick with the camera! My little Lily has it all down in the tummy before I can blink!

Does that perhaps mean that I need to feed her something a little larger?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 18, 2005)

> Does that perhaps mean that I need to feed her something a little larger?


got heaps of pics like this


----------



## instar (May 18, 2005)

Great Pics Baz!  How old /big is that one? looks about the size of mine.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 18, 2005)

hes about this big>>>
and ive had him and his mate for 12/13 yrs or so


----------



## instar (May 18, 2005)

Can I ask what they weigh please? my fem weighed 120 grams about two weeks ago, due another weigh-in! male around 105 grams. that one your daughter is holding looks aboutthe size of my female, perhaps slightly bigger. great pets arnt they.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 18, 2005)

on my crappy kitchen scales ,the big one weighs in at about 130gms


----------



## instar (May 18, 2005)

Cool, mine must not be too far off target then. :wink: I use kitchen scales too, mine has a container platform, i find it easier to half fill with water, weigh that first, then put frogs in, and less the diffrence. They seem to be happier to sit still in water than a empty wet container.


----------



## instar (May 18, 2005)

Are yours slowing down the eating yet Baz? what temps they at, ambient?


----------

